# Gefährlich neue Masche von Biker-Hassern!



## Korbinator (6. April 2007)

Servus,

heute lernte ich am Feldberg im Taunus jemanden aus dem Odenwald kennen, wo ich selbst diese Woche mit einem Kumpel biken war. Der erzählte mir, was meine - eigentlich als Zufall abgehakte - Erfahrung bestätigte.

Es gibt da offensichtlich seit Kurzem in der Gegend um Melibocus und Felsberg jemanden, der es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, uns Biker durch Sturz zur Aufgabe unseres Hobbies zu bringen. Konkret liegen dann alle paar Meter Bäume quer, die da alleine nicht hinkämen. Das kennt man ja auch aus dem Taunus, ist ja noch gut zu überfahren.
Aber zusätzlich kommt noch eine ganz linke Nummer zum Einsatz: Plastiktüten unter Laub oder loser Erde versteckt, was einem derbe das Vorderrad wegzieht wenn man drüberfährt!

Solche Leute gehören mal 2 Tage am Ort ihres Schaffens an den Baum gebunden. Mir fiele da noch Schöneres ein...

Gruss


----------



## Bo.fh (6. April 2007)

Is ja mies  
Wenn ich den ma erwische......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. April 2007)

Na dann schaun wir mal, ob das auch auf den Taunus übergreift. Allerdings würde so ´ne Plastiktütenfalle sicher auch Fußgänger etc. zum Sturz bringen.


----------



## Casey Riback (6. April 2007)

Das mit den queergelegten Bäumen fällt mir in letzter Zeit hier ( im schönen Nordhessen) auch immer öfter auf. Mittlerweile ärger ich mich gar nicht mehr darüber. Ich brezel wo´s möglich ist einfach aussenrum, quer durch die Büsche. Dadurch ist an ein paar Stellen meiner Hausrunde schon ein neuer Pfad entstanden, aber solange es so missgünstige Mitmenschen gibt juckt mich das nicht.


----------



## Korbinator (6. April 2007)

Hier im Taunus liegen die Bäume ja momentan eher wegen der Kyrill-Nachwirkungen überall rum, es steht echt übel um unseren Wald, da muss man nicht nachhelfen...


----------



## KillerN (6. April 2007)

Also ende letzten Jahres habe ich mich ordentich hingelegt, weil da auf einmal ein schicker dicker Ast im Weg lag. Hatte sehr die vermutung das der da nicht einfach mal so hingefallen ist, gerade am Victoria Tempel Trail, der ja schon gut befahren ist. 

Wenn ich einen seh der Tüten unter Laub versteckt wird erstmal ausgelacht und dann 1meter 50 tief unter Laub eingebuddelt *g*


----------



## Milass (6. April 2007)

...und es gibt sogar ganz fiese die nylon Schnüre in Kopfhöhe spannen!


----------



## KillerN (6. April 2007)

VOn sowas habe ich mal gehört, aber das es das wirklich gibt bezweifliche ich doch echt. Das wäre versuchter Mord ...


----------



## Milass (6. April 2007)

Laut thomas aber mal in Bayern vorgekommen wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab


----------



## flying-nik (7. April 2007)

hier kursierte mal n artikel wos n motocrosser getroffen hat, wohl mit todesfolge
vll auch nur ein  gerücht.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Kennt jemand das Buch die Spinne inder Yucapalme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> ...und es gibt sogar ...           .....spannen!



Sowas sollte hier besser gar nicht zu lesen sein! 

Das is ne Anleitung für nen Bikerhasser


----------



## Korbinator (7. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Buch die Spinne inder Yucapalme?



Joh. Die hat den Typ quasi uffgefresse...

Das mit dem Nylonseil war Mitte der Neunziger und zwar in der Durchfahrt eines Privatgrundstückes, die am Ende eines Trails lag, soviel weiß ich noch. Wo genau das war, und ob´s Verletzte gab, keine Ahnung. Verknackt wurde der Verrückte auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## andy1 (12. April 2007)

hab am letzten Wochenende 2 Dicke Baumstumpen weggeräumt, die lagen genau dort wo man einen über den Trail umgestürzten Baum mitm Bike umfahren musste.

sonst hätte man absteigen und das Rad rüberheben müssen.

Keine Ahnung was das soll? 
Habe die Baumstücke gut den Hang beragab gerollt.

Vielleicht wars ein Wanderer auf dem schmalen Trail der was gegen die Radler hatte die ihm da entgegenkommen.

Kenne den Weg nur als "Tempeltrail" - nach dem Victoria(?)-Tempelchen.
Geht lange schräg am Hang entlang und kommt später unter auf den Bembel(?)weg.


----------



## nikolauzi (12. April 2007)

Gestern haben wir auf einer Tour auch eine Menge Holz vom Wege geschafft, das sehr geordnet da rum lag...

Die Krönung kam dann aber zum Schluß: Auf einem Trail nach Bad Soden rein (zum Schwimmbad) lagen Unmengen von Ästen 90° zum Weg und einige waren frisch abgesägt worden und hingen zum Teil noch am Stumpf 

Das müssen ja Naturfreunde sein... 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2007)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Joh. Die hat den Typ quasi uffgefresse...
> 
> Das mit dem Nylonseil war Mitte der Neunziger und zwar in der Durchfahrt eines Privatgrundstückes, die am Ende eines Trails lag, soviel weiß ich noch. Wo genau das war, und ob´s Verletzte gab, keine Ahnung. Verknackt wurde der Verrückte auf jeden Fall nicht.



Apropos vorsätzliche Gefährdungen Dritter auf Privatgrundstücken: Es gab in den 80er Jahren mal den Fall eines Hausbesitzers in Südfrankreich. In seinem Haus war bereits mehrfach eingebrochen worden. Daraufhin hatte er in einem Schrank in seiner Garage ein mit einem Sprengsatz versehenes Kofferradio plaziert. Beim nächsten Einbruch wurde dann einer der beiden Einbrecher getötet und der andere wurde schwer verletzt. Das Gerichtsverfahren hat zu ziemlich kontroversen Diskussionen geführt (surprise, surprise  ). Wenn ich micht richtig erinnere, wurde der Hausbesitzer aber aber am Ende schuldig gesprochen...

Zurück zur Spinne in der Palme:

Ich kann mich leider nur noch grob an entsprechende Berichte aus den 90er Jahren aus Süddeutschland erinnern, wo Fallen mit Seilen auch auf Trails vorgekommen sind. Milass und ich hatten über das Thema "Fallen auf Trails" auf einer Taunus-Tour gesprochen.


----------



## fUEL (13. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos vorsätzliche Gefährdungen Dritter auf Privatgrundstücken: Es gab in den 80er Jahren mal den Fall eines Hausbesitzers in Südfrankreich. In seinem Haus war bereits mehrfach eingebrochen worden. Daraufhin hatte er in einem Schrank in seiner Garage ein mit einem Sprengsatz versehenes Kofferradio plaziert. Beim nächsten Einbruch wurde dann einer der beiden Einbrecher getötet und der andere wurde schwer verletzt. Das Gerichtsverfahren hat zu ziemlich kontroversen Diskussionen geführt (surprise, surprise  ). Wenn ich micht richtig erinnere, wurde der Hausbesitzer aber aber am Ende schuldig gesprochen...
> 
> Zurück zur Spinne in der Palme:
> 
> Ich kann mich leider nur noch grob an entsprechende Berichte aus den 90er Jahren aus Süddeutschland erinnern, wo Fallen mit Seilen auch auf Trails vorgekommen sind. Milass und ich hatten über das Thema "Fallen auf Trails" auf einer Taunus-Tour gesprochen.


Ich hab links und rechts eine jeweils ca 5 mm lange Nabe über dem Liddeckel von einem gespannten Drahtseil. Das war in den Anfangsiebzigern passiert, als ich mit dem mofa meines Cousins in Krofdorf- Gleiberg durch ein Wiesengrundstück gefahren bin und der Besitzer sich auf diese Art dagegen wehren wollte.
( Ich war noch zu jung , um auf der Strasse zu fahren, und deshalb durfte ich im Feld mal probieren)
Es hat stark geblutet und höllisch wehgetan; damals war noch keine Helmpflicht. Etwas perfide ist jedoch die Höhe des Seils gewesen, nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten und mit Helm wäre das Seil wohl eher am Hals zum Zuge gekommen. Damals war ich 12 oder 13 und eben noch nicht ausgewachsen, die Höhe war jedoch für Erwachsene gedacht. 
Die Klage meiner Eltern damals wurde abgewiesen, da es sich um ein Privates Grundstück handelte.
Es wurde jedoch vorher über Jahrzehnte als Kürzeste Verbindung von vielen Leuten mit Fahrrädern, Mofas und ähnlichem benutzt. Will damit sagen, daß die Masche nicht wirklich neu ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (13. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> ...und es gibt sogar ganz fiese die nylon Schnüre in Kopfhöhe spannen!



Yep, nur durch Zufall sind wir mal von solch einem Teil verschont geblieben.
Ich habs dann entsorgt ( war ein Stück Elektro-Weidezaun ) und mir überlegt, wie man die Leute nennt, die sowas machen. Mir ist noch kein Wort dafür eingefallen


----------



## Milass (13. April 2007)

Man müsste mal mit jemanden darüber sprechen, so vom Forstamt oder so...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Man müsste mal mit jemanden darüber sprechen, so vom Forstamt oder so...


Worüber? Daß im Odenwlad Tüten unter Laub vergraben wurden oder über die gespannten Schnüre irgendwo in D in den 90ern? Solange hier im Taunus außer der Äste-Quer-Legerei nichts anfällt, dürfte die das recht wenig interessieren.


----------



## Milass (13. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Worüber? Daß im Odenwlad Tüten unter Laub vergraben wurden oder über die gespannten Schnüre irgendwo in D in den 90ern? Solange hier im Taunus außer der Äste-Quer-Legerei nichts anfällt, dürfte die das recht wenig interessieren.



Ähhhhhm das Baumstämme min. genausoviel Schaden anrichten können wie irgendwelche Tüten oder Schnüre liegt ja wohl auf der hand!
Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht zum Opfer einer solchen Falle werden, und würde daher gerne dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Trollobaby (13. April 2007)

naja, also Baumstämme und Plastiktüten oder Schnüre sind ja schon ein wenig was anderes. Ein Baum kann und liegt (passiert mir so ca. 2bis 3 mal im Jahr) durchaus mal unvorhergesehen auf dem trail liegen, ob jetzt auf dem altbekannten Hometrail ein Baum neu umgefallen ist oder man unbekannte Trails fährt, bei denen man garnicht vorhersagen kann, was da so an Bäume rumliegt, denke ich doch, dass man immer so fahren sollte, dass man dann auch noch rechtzeitig abbremsen kann. Nebenbei: Wer nicht so fährt wird auch automatisch nicht in der Lage sein bei unerwartetem aufeinandertreffen mit anderen Menschen rechtzeitig zu bremsen.
Plastiktüten unter Laub versteckt sind da eine ganz andere Dimension, denn da kann man noch so vorsichtig fahren, man kann sie nicht sehen und sich trotzdem schwer verletzen. Sind für mich also zwei ziemlich verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ähhhhhm das Baumstämme min. genausoviel Schaden anrichten können wie irgendwelche Tüten oder Schnüre liegt ja wohl auf der hand!
> Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht zum Opfer einer solchen Falle werden, und würde daher gerne dagegen vorgehen.


Über Baumstämme kannst du drüber springen oder zumindest erkennst du sie i.d.R, rechtzeitig. Schnüre und Tüten sind da heimtückischer, da sie eben nicht erkennbar sind und klar mit der Absicht des Verletzens ausgelegt werden. Das ist schon ein anderes Kaliber! 
Die einzige Methode, da wirklich etwas gegen zu erreichen wäre meiner Meinung nach, mal jemanden wirklich auf frischer Tat zu ertappen und den dann bei der Polizei wegen versuchter Körperverletzung o.ä. anzeigen und darüber dann einen Bericht für die Presse zu schreiben. Glaub mir, daß das Forstamt selbst von solchen Fallen auch nicht begeistert ist, da gerade Tüten und Schnüre jeden Waldnutzer treffen können und die Wegzulegerei mit Ästen meist nur zu einer ungewollten umfahrung außerhalb des Weges führt, was gar nicht gern gesehen wird. 
Wenn du da weiterführende Ideen hast oder Hilfe beim Kampf gegen die Fallensteller brauchst, dann kannst du dich gerne an uns wenden. Das liegt in unserem Interesse, ist wie gesagt leider nur echt schwer, da jemanden dran zu bekommen.


----------



## Milass (14. April 2007)

also ich kenn euch ja net/weiss nich wie ihr so fahrt, aber ich lass es bergab normalerweise richtig krachen und da hab ich auch mit noch so guter Fahrtechnik wenig chancen auf kurvigen Trails so fies gelegten Baumstämmen auszuweichen, bzw. drüberzu jumpen. Ich muss sagen das ich deswegen bis jetzt 1,2 mal wirklich ganz ganz knapp nem sturz entkommen bin.... und das waren schon wirklich akrobatisch ähnelnde Figuren auf dem Bike die ich damals gemacht hab  
Klar kann man sagen, selbst dran Schuld wenn du so schnell fährst, aber ich hab keine lust wegen den mir den Spaß verderben zu lassen, und am meisten spaß habe ich halt wenn ich schnell runterfahr.
Oder, du siehst den Baumstamm, bist aber zu schnell um einfach korrekt zu reagieren (KillerN zb letztes Jahr passiert als ich mit ihm unterwegs war).
Achja, Menschen sind ja doch um einiges Größer und einfacher und schneller zu sehen als ein Baumstamm  sodass man da schon früher abbremsen kann. 
Ich verstand mich mit den Wanderern bis jetzt immer top und hatte nie wirklich probleme mit denen, die älteren beschweren sich lediglich das ich keine Klingel hab  
Was ich schlimmer finde sind auf den breiten Forstwegen die Eltern die ihre kleinen Kinder 20m von ihnen entfernt aufm Dreirad fahren lassen  -> da ich eh kaum auf Forstwegen fahre passiert mir das halt recht selten.

Klar sind Tüten und Schnüre heimtükischer, ich wollte lediglich betonen das Baumstämme genauso gefährlich sind und man das nich als, "ach solangs nur die Baumstämme sind" untern Teppich kehren soll und darf!

vg,

Michael


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> man das nich als, "ach solangs nur die Baumstämme sind" untern Teppich kehren soll und darf!





			
				Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste mal mit jemanden darüber sprechen, so vom Forstamt oder so...


Da ist jetzt sehr viel undefinierte Aussage dabei. Erklär doch mal genauer, was du bei wem wie erreichen möchtest! 
Klar sind auch die Äste und Baumstämme keine Kindereien und könne durchaus eine Gefahrensituation provozieren, aber heimtückische Fallen sind doch wirklich ´ne Nummer härter. Bei den Ästen gehe ich immer davon aus, daß da jemand die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren wollte und sich über die möglichen Folgen seines Handelns (Sturz und Folgen) unter Umständen nicht im Klaren ist, während man bei heimtückisch getarnten Fallen durchaus von einer gezielten Absicht gegen die Gesundheit ausgehen darf. Deshalb mein Vorschlag von vorhin 





			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Methode, da wirklich etwas gegen zu erreichen wäre meiner Meinung nach, mal jemanden wirklich auf frischer Tat zu ertappen und den dann bei der Polizei wegen versuchter Körperverletzung o.ä. anzeigen und darüber dann einen Bericht für die Presse zu schreiben.


, um zumindest den Leuten, die sich keine Gedanken machen, mal klar zu machen, daß das starfbar und gefährlich ist, was die da anstellen.
Solang man aber niemanden auf frischer Tat ertappt, kann man meiner Meinung nach nur damit leben, bzw. die Sachen weg räumen. Wenn du einen besseren Vorschlag hast, dann rück bitte raus damit! Ich finde diese "man sollte mit jemandem"-Sache, die zu nichts führt, weil der Satz nichts enthält und niemanden anspricht ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## Milass (14. April 2007)

Na, ich hab noch keine konkrete idee, daher "man" und "jemand".
Im momment fällt mir auch nix besseres ein als jemanden zu erwischen und dann den Fall an die Presse bringen.
Wir halten ja alle die Augen offen, wäre ja ganz gut, noch die Wanderer dazu zu bewegen auch mal zu schaun das da keiner Fallen baut, sofern das welche noch nicht tun. -> so art aufklärung.


----------



## Milass (14. April 2007)

Darf man eigentlich die DIMB Flyer an Bäume babben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich die DIMB Flyer an Bäume babben?



sollte man nicht, die gründe liegen auf der hand. stell dir man vor du klebst, nagelst 1000flyer an die bäume im wald. wenn nur 20% der flyer abgerissen und in die prärie geworfen wird hast du nichts für dein image getan, im gegenteil, du/die dimb wird dann als umweltverachtender dreckshaufen dargestellt.  das soll nicht das ziel  sein. es gibt einige konkrete pläne zur aufklärung vor ort. am besten du schaust hier mal vorbei. 

ausserdem hast du mit nur nem flyer keine chance gegen jemanden der keine skrupel hat und für seinen egoismus die gesundheit anderer aufs spiel setzt.


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> .........
> Was ich schlimmer finde sind auf den breiten Forstwegen die Eltern die ihre kleinen Kinder 20m von ihnen entfernt aufm Dreirad fahren lassen  -> da ich eh kaum auf Forstwegen fahre passiert mir das halt recht selten.......



Da fühle ich mich als Mutter doch schon angesprochen: Ich sehe den Taunus als Naherholungsgebiet für alle. Wenn ich mit meinen Kindern im Wald unterwegs bin, muss ich nicht davon ausgehen sie vor schnellen Autos, Motorrädern und auch nicht vor Radfahren zu schützen. Wenn sie dort Ihren Bewegungsdrang nicht ausleben können.......wo denn sonst? 
Wenn ich, von hinten kommend, an Menschen vorbeifahre, reduziere ich mein Tempo der Wegesbreite entsprechend. Sind Kinder vor mir, fahre ich noch vorsichtiger. Ich denke soviel soziale Kompetenz sollte jeder noch aufbringen können.  Harte Worte aber so ist es. Außerdem ist das ständige Abbremsen und Beschleunigen gutes Training. 
Michael, Kinder sind oft unberechenbar aber sie brauchen Raum um sich gesund zu entwickeln.


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2007)

in den usa hat es unfälle mit nylon seilen gegeben, wo biker gestorben sind. kein witz. stand in der us bike. ist zwar schon eine weile her, aber trotzdem. und an der isar in münchen hat es auch solche fälle gegeben.

da hilft nur ein positives auftreten und aufklärung (schulen?)...


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich als Mutter doch schon angesprochen: Ich sehe den Taunus als Naherholungsgebiet für alle. Wenn ich mit meinen Kindern im Wald unterwegs bin, muss ich nicht davon ausgehen sie vor schnellen Autos, Motorrädern und auch nicht vor Radfahren zu schützen. Wenn sie dort Ihren Bewegungsdrang nicht ausleben können.......wo denn sonst?
> Wenn ich, von hinten kommend, an Menschen vorbeifahre, reduziere ich mein Tempo der Wegesbreite entsprechend. Sind Kinder vor mir, fahre ich noch vorsichtiger. Ich denke soviel soziale Kompetenz sollte jeder noch aufbringen können.  Harte Worte aber so ist es. Außerdem ist das ständige Abbremsen und Beschleunigen gutes Training.
> Michael, Kinder sind oft unberechenbar aber sie brauchen Raum um sich gesund zu entwickeln.



dem ist nichts absolut gar nichts hinzuzufügen. es hilft wie immer nur rücksicht rücksicht rücksicht um sich auf dauer zu verstehen. das ist allerdings nicht mehr gegenstand der diskussion. zum thema fallensteller würde ich, sollte ich jemanden dabei ertappen ein foto machen, den guten mann ansprechen, cops rufen und notfalls solange hinterherfahren bis man den schurken identifizieren kann. zb. duch sein auto.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dem ist nichts absolut gar nichts hinzuzufügen. es hilft wie immer nur rücksicht rücksicht rücksicht um sich auf dauer zu verstehen. das ist allerdings nicht mehr gegenstand der diskussion. zum thema fallensteller würde ich, sollte ich jemanden dabei ertappen ein foto machen, den guten mann ansprechen, cops rufen und notfalls solange hinterherfahren bis man den schurken identifizieren kann. zb. duch sein auto.



kommt auf die Falle an,  nicht bei jeder wär ich so zuvorkommend!


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kommt auf die Falle an,  nicht bei jeder wär ich so zuvorkommend!



ich würds jetzt auch nicht garantieren wollen.....aber: mein schwager hat mal jemandem die nase gebrochen, für das schmerzensgeld bekommst du ein recht ordentliches bike.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würds jetzt auch nicht garantieren wollen.....aber: mein schwager hat mal jemandem die nase gebrochen, für das schmerzensgeld bekommst du ein recht ordentliches bike.



Natürlich hast Du recht, aber trotzdem


----------



## fUEL (14. April 2007)

Vielleicht kann ich hier noch den Versicherungsvertreter empfehlen.
Ne Unfallvrsicherung sollte evtl jeder Biker haben.
Im Falle eines Falles gibt es dann normalerweise ein nettes Sümmchen, wofür man locker ein neues Bike und noch ein paar andere Nettigkeiten anschaffen kann.


----------



## Milass (14. April 2007)

Wegen den Kindern:
Klar können die Kinder auf den Wegen spielen, aber gerade weil sie so unberechenbar sind, sollte man doch gerade deswegen sie nicht 20m von sich weg spielen lassen. Das ist ein Verkehrsweg, das darf man nicht vergessen! Es gibt doch genügend Wiesen und Plätze im Taunus wo man Sie sich austoben lassen kann. 

Bezüglich den Fallenlegern:
Wurde ja schon alles gesagt, aber als Biker ist "auf frischer tat ertappen" halt nicht gerade leicht, ich meine, man hört i.d.r das ein Bike im Anmarsch ist und dann hat der Fallenleger schon den Rückzug angelegt. Wie gesagt, ich finde das man noch die Wanderer Fraktion darüber aufklären sollte, wie wüsst ich jetzt nicht, aber dann hätten es die Fallenleger um einiges schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wegen den Kindern:
> Klar können die Kinder auf den Wegen spielen, aber gerade weil sie so unberechenbar sind, sollte man doch gerade deswegen sie nicht 20m von sich weg spielen lassen. Das ist ein Verkehrsweg, das darf man nicht vergessen! Es gibt doch genügend Wiesen und Plätze im Taunus wo man Sie sich austoben lassen kann.
> 
> Bezüglich den Fallenlegern:
> Wurde ja schon alles gesagt, aber als Biker ist "auf frischer tat ertappen" halt nicht gerade leicht, ich meine, man hört i.d.r das ein Bike im Anmarsch ist und dann hat der Fallenleger schon den Rückzug angelegt. Wie gesagt, ich finde das man noch die Wanderer Fraktion darüber aufklären sollte, wie wüsst ich jetzt nicht, aber dann hätten es die Fallenleger um einiges schwerer.


Unter Entsorgung von Fallenstellern stell ich mir so vor, daß man diese genau das erleben läßt, was sie mit dem Fallenstellen den Anderen antun wollten.

Also setzt se auf Eure Bikes und jagd se über die Fallen damit sie selbst in die grube fallen die sie anderen gruben. 

Denke die wären dann geheilt und geläutert.


----------

